# طريقة تركيب Dental Turbine Rotor



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم .

الملف المرفق يبين طريقة تركيب المحور السريع الدوار في القبضة التوربينية المخصص للأسنان .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## سوسو22083 (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## عيسى المطيري (14 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## mago0 (15 يونيو 2007)

العافية مشرفنا الغالي...............


----------



## المسلم84 (24 مارس 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير.......
لكن هنالك مشكلة في تحميل الملفات


----------



## سونار (28 مارس 2008)

thank you are the best


----------



## kamal007 (21 أبريل 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مداد الأفكار (21 أبريل 2008)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (23 أبريل 2008)

thanks a lot eng
i need the common errors in dental chair 
pleas attech it fast


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أبريل 2008)

تحية طيبة .

اضغط على الرابط 

البغدادي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## أبو عبد الله كرم (21 ديسمبر 2009)

والله المهندس الأخ بغدادي له جهود جبارة في إفادة الأخوة فجزاه الله خيراً على سعة صدرة وكرم أخلاقه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على نبلك .

البغدادي


----------



## فداء (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احساس قيصر (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------

